# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Spoedeisende hulp is dichtbij voor mij

## Leontien

> Volledige spoedeisende hulp is voor 142.300 mensen in ons land niet binnen de normtijd van drie kwartier te bereiken.


nu.nl

*Is voor jou de spoedeisende hulp binnen de norm van drie kwartier of is deze verder weg?*

Breng hier je stem uit!

----------


## gezondheidsfreak

De 1e seh is op ongeveer 10 minuten reizen. De huisartsenpost is sinds half mei doordat deze mee is gegaan met het nieuwe Maasstad ziekenhuis(Rotterdam) verder weg ongeveer 20 minuten rijden i.p.v 8 minuten. Wat voor mensen die op bijvoorbeeld Heijplaat wonen de reisafstand 20 minuten was nu ongeveer 30 minuten is naar de huisartsenpost. Zelfs is op heel Heijplaat geen huisarts meer sinds ruim 10 jaar, omdat de toenmalige huisarts verzaakt had om bijscholing te doen. En zijn praktjk toen niet meer mocht voortzetten en er geen vervanger gevonden kon worden moeten de bewoners van Heijplaat helemaal naar Pendrecht of Charlois naar een huisarts. Wat toch ongeveer 15 minuten rijden is.

----------


## floris

hallo, ik woon op heijplaat, en er zit gewoon een huisartsen post,
ik ga daar ook regelmatig naar toe op woensdag tussen 1 en 3 uur zit er een dokter en op een andere dag, weet niet welke.
het verhaal klopt wel wat je verteld, maar er zijn 2 nieuwe dokters voor in de plaats gekomen.

----------


## floris

> hallo, ik woon op heijplaat, en er zit gewoon een huisartsen post,
> ik ga daar ook regelmatig naar toe op woensdag tussen 1 en 3 uur zit er een dokter en op een andere dag, weet niet welke.
> het verhaal klopt wel wat je verteld, maar er zijn 2 nieuwe dokters voor in de plaats gekomen.


oja, ps. die huisartsen post zit tegenover de bakker, rechts naast de kerk.

----------


## floris

> oja, ps. die huisartsen post zit tegenover de bakker, rechts naast de kerk.


dokter haak en dokter van der pas zitten daar.

----------


## gezondheidsfreak

maar die hebben wel een eigen praktijk in Charlois. En als je niet kan als hun spreekuur daar hebben moet je toch naar Charlois. Het is en daar gaat het om te gek dat je een eind weg moet voor de huisarts en zeker met spoed. Ik kan me indenken dat het met OV een behoorlijke reis is. Je moet toch als je wat acuuuts heb toch het liefst binnen 15 minuten of liever eerder in de praktijk te zijn.

----------


## dotito

Waar ik woon (België) mogen we zeker niet klagen. We hebben hier in een tijd van ongeveer een half uur toch 3 ziekenhuizen waar je terecht kan op spoed als er iets gebeurd.

----------


## MissMolly

De ellende is dat je zo afhankelijk bent van het soort vervoer dat je hebt.
Met de auto kan je inderdaad buiten de spits overal wel snel zijn, in onze regio, maar voor mensen die aangewezen zijn op een fiets, taxi of het OV is het vaak een ramp, en ga je soms dik over die 3 kwartier heen.
Er wordt soms wat al te gemakkelijk aangenomen dat er wel een auto beschikbaar is om iemand te brengen.
In veel woonwijken is overdag vaak niemand thuis, in elk geval niemand die een auto heeft en in staat is om die te besturen. En zie dan maar eens dat je er komt.....

----------


## Ronald68

Huisartsenpost 1.5 km bij mijn huis vandaan. Bereikbaarheid afhankelijk van de werking van de stoplichten.

----------


## christel1

mijn huisarts woont op 500 meter van mijn deur, lekker makkelijk, is altijd bereikbaar van 8 uur 's morgens, soms nog vroeger tot 20 uur 's avonds, doet voormiddagraadplegingen, namiddag huisbezoeken en 's avonds tussen 18-20 uur ook nog eens thuisraadplegingen, en de dichtsbijzijnde kliniek met spoedafdeling is op 15 minuten rijden, dat valt dus dik mee, maar ik woon dan ook in België en ik denk dat er hier in het dorp zelf zo'n 6 artsen wonen, dus keuze genoeg

----------


## sietske763

bij ons is de dokterspost dichtbij,
bereikbaar vanaf 17.00 tot volgende morgen 8 uur.
wel moet je eerst een afspraak maken en ik vind dat ze je soms echt te lang laten wachten voor je eindelijk aan de beurt bent, ze zeggen dat het afhankelijk is van de klacht,
logisch natuurlijk, maar uren wachten en dan acuut opgnomen worden (heb ik 2x meegemaakt)vind ik een wat slechtere zaak.

----------


## parfum

Bij mij vandaan is het, indien geen files, zo'n 20 á 25 minuten rijden naar de huisartsenpost, valt dit onder dichtbij of niet...ik weet het eigenlijk niet.
Van mij mogen ze nóg dichterbij komen....vervoer is altijd een probleem als je niet zelf kunt rijden en je hebt geen buren omdat je erg afgelegen woont......

----------


## christel1

Eerlijk, ik snap dat niet dat je een afspraak moet maken als je ziek wordt in NL, je kan dat toch niet op voorhand plannen ???? En HA post op 20 minuten rijden, dat is wel heel ver hoor... Voor die zaken ben ik toch blij dat ik in België woon hoor. Zou eens op mijn kalender van de brandweer moeten kijken hoeveel huisartsen hier wonen of praktijk hebben in Buggenhout, ik dacht met de bijdorpen bij een stuk of 10 zeker voor een bevolking van 11.000 inwoners en een apotheek of 5 binnen een straal van 5 km... En ziek worden doe je toch niet tussen 8-17 uur volgens mij ???? Wat moet je dan doen als je 's avonds doodziek van je werk komt en dringend naar de HA moet ? Wachten tot de dag erna en ondertussen nog zieker worden ? Een dierenarts heeft hier nog meer praktijkuren dan de dokters bij jullie in NL heb ik de indruk... maar heb al gehoord dat het bij jullie zoals ze het zeggen meer een nine to five job is, terwijl hier de artsen echt bijna de hele dag bereikbaar en beschikbaar zijn voor hun patiênten...

----------


## dotito

Is zowiezo gebleken dat het hier bij ons in België de zorgsector veel beter is. Vind ook niet dat dat kan als je eerst een afspraak moet maken vooraleer je bij een dokter kan. Ja is overal anders, maar ben ik daarvoor ook zeer blij dat ik in België woon.
Hier waar ik woon is er manier van spreken ook op elke hoek een apotheek/en dokter. En als het echt dringend is kan je naar de spoed.

----------


## Luuss0404

Beide ziekenhuizen zijn half uurtje fietsen van mij vandaag, zelfde voor de huisartsenpost die in het weekend open is...
Voor met de auto auto zou ik toch sneller voor Martini kiezen, want huisartsenpost en UMCG liggen op een route die nu drukker bezocht wordt (lees file) door opengebroken hoofdweg...

En ja hier moeten we een afspraak maken voor we kunnen komen, tenzij het open spreekuur is (meestal 1 uur per week en beperkt in onderwerp)
Sinds ik gewoon naar de huisartsenpst ga en niet bel zijn ze daar bijna altijd pissig op mij, maar dan weet ik zeker dat ik geholpen wordt en niet wordt weggestuurd met een "slaap er maar een nachtje over, neem rust en neem een paracetamol"

----------


## parfum

> Eerlijk, ik snap dat niet dat je een afspraak moet maken als je ziek wordt in NL, je kan dat toch niet op voorhand plannen ???? En HA post op 20 minuten rijden, dat is wel heel ver hoor... Voor die zaken ben ik toch blij dat ik in België woon hoor. Zou eens op mijn kalender van de brandweer moeten kijken hoeveel huisartsen hier wonen of praktijk hebben in Buggenhout, ik dacht met de bijdorpen bij een stuk of 10 zeker voor een bevolking van 11.000 inwoners en een apotheek of 5 binnen een straal van 5 km... En ziek worden doe je toch niet tussen 8-17 uur volgens mij ???? Wat moet je dan doen als je 's avonds doodziek van je werk komt en dringend naar de HA moet ? Wachten tot de dag erna en ondertussen nog zieker worden ? Een dierenarts heeft hier nog meer praktijkuren dan de dokters bij jullie in NL heb ik de indruk... maar heb al gehoord dat het bij jullie zoals ze het zeggen meer een nine to five job is, terwijl hier de artsen echt bijna de hele dag bereikbaar en beschikbaar zijn voor hun patiênten...



Je slaat de spijker precies op de kop Christel, dokters hebben hier inderdaad een baantje van 8 tot 5 uur en werken daarbij ook nog maar 2 á 3 dagen per week, dus een grote praktijk zit heel vaak maar met 1 arts, terwijl er 5 zijn, dat is zo erg dat je vaak niet kunt komen en geen afspraak gemaakt kunt krijgen als het dringend is want dan zit die ene dokter helemaal volgeboekt..... het is gewoon ongebrijpelijk dat het zó moet gaan in Nederland. 
De dierenartsen staan hier inderdaad ook véél vaker en méér en lánger klaar voor hun dieren (die ze dan ook even vertroetelen en ermee kroelen) dan de huisartsen, die je ook nog vaak met een kluitje in het riet sturen..........
Triest maar waar, wij zeggen vaak tegen elkaar dat je beter naar de dierenarts kunt gaan en dan beter geholpen zult worden dan bij de huisarts.

Nederland ten voeten uit. :Mad:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Parfum,
Oh daar dacht ik ook aan  :EEK!:  Precies zoals je het zegt helaas  :Frown: 

Artsen zijn hier niet altijd bereikbaar (vaker niet dan wel), afspraak van te voren maken (tussen 8-10 en 8-12 afhankelijk van welke praktijk), steeds vaker en meer verschillende huisartsen in 1 praktijk, artsen werken niet samen en echte empathie met hun patienten is ze veelal vreemd... (ale dat is mijn ervaring, die van veel van mijn vrienden+familie en die van parfum als ik dat zo lees)
Tot nu toe alleen mijn lieve oude huisarts en de gynaecoloog deden niet of ik een nummertje was... 
Ik hoor steeds vaker over misdiagnosis omdat huisartsen niet meer daadwerkelijk luisteren en doen alsof patienten hun eigen lichaam niet kennen... man man man...

----------


## parfum

Inderdaad Luuss, dat is precies wat ik bedoel, ze laten je maar aantobben en het kan ze niets schelen of je wél of niet beter zult worden.
Mijn oude huisarts zei eens tegen mij dat het hem helemaal niet kon schelen of ik dood zou gaan aan mijn ziekte of niet........vreselijk toch? ik heb het de man nooit meer kunnen vergeven en zal het ook nooit meer vergeten.
Zo, op die manier, wordt het verschil tussen omgaan met patienten, tussen huisartsen en dierenartsen nog ééns zo groot.

Ze hebben het véél te goed tegenwoordig, niets kan ze meer schelen als zij hun 4 vrije dagen per week, en al hun vrije avonden maar hebben, verder doet niets er mee toe..... egoisten zijn het.....die moderne dokters en dat wordt allemaal in de hand gewerkt door onze overheden die vinden dat dokters meer vrije tijd nodig hebben en wél duur betaald moeten worden, dus wij met z'n allen maar veel aan ziekenkosten betalen.....dan hebben zij het teminste wél goed.......de patienten doen er immers niets meer toe.

----------


## ishbel

Met de auto is de HA-post in theorie met 15-20 te bereiken. Mensen die hier in het dorp afhankelijk zijn van OV hebben een probleem; na 6 uur 's avonds geen bus meer. 
Maar ik vind die HA-posten echt een drama! Slechte service, lange wachttijden, vreemde artsen, apotheek is doorgaans zeer slecht bevoorraad, klachten worden ook vaak niet serieus genomen. Althans, dat zijn mijn ervaringen! Op de tv lijkt het allemaal zo mooi maar huisbezoeken zijn er hier echt niet bij hoor  :Mad: . 
Hier in het dorp gaat het met de HA zelf wel gemoedelijk. Hij werkt zelf 4 dagen (een andere arts is er de andere dag), heeft de tijd voor de mensen en als je 's morgens belt, kun je eigenlijk altijd dezelfde dag terecht. Dat is een groot verschil met een stadspraktijk en een dorpspraktijk.

----------


## christel1

In België hebben de meeste dokters soms maar 1,5 vrije dagen per week en ook geen avondjes vrij, de mijne toch niet, die werkt van 7 u 's morgens (snel nog wat bloed gaan prikken bij oudere mensen of een dringend bezoek bij iemand die ziek is) tot 20 u 's avonds, alle dagen dus en ook op zaterdagochtend werkt hij van 9 tot 11 en dan is hij nog vrijwilliger voor de brandweer voor als er 's nachts een ongeval gebeurd en ze hebben een spoedarts nodig en doet hij ook nog vrijwilligerswerk voor de plaatselijke voetbalclub..... ik weet soms niet wanneer hij slaapt en ik ken hem nu al 24 jaar en die is nog geen dag ziek geweest.... de meeste groepspraktijken in België zijn vrouwen die als dokter werken en die tijd willen hebben voor hun gezin. Spoedeisende hulp, die kies je zelf als je nog zelf er naartoe kan rijden, als de spoeddienst zelf je moet komen halen dan doen ze je wel naar het dichtsbijzijnde ziekenhuis maar als je erom vraagt dan doen ze je ook naar je eigen ziekenhuis hoor, knijpen ze wel een oogje dicht en apothekers zijn er hier wel genoeg, op een straal van 5 km, zijn er 5, in het dorp zelf zijn er al 3 en hebben allemaal een verschillende sluitingsnamiddag en zijn ook op zaterdagmorgen open en daarna heb je de apotheek van wacht, kan je wel naar een ander dorp moeten rijden maar max 10 km bij wijze van spreken... maar ze beginnen in België ook al te beseffen dat er binnen hier en 20 jaar te weinig huisartsen zullen zijn.... omdat ze minder verdienen dan een specialist en de meeste dokters specialiseren nu, waarschijnlijk zullen ze het beroep terug promoten dan.... maar mijn nichtje wil voor dokter studeren, zit ik waarschijnlijk wel safe... maar denk eerder dat ze voor oncoloog zal gaan omdat haar mama gestorven is aan kanker ...

----------

